# So just to be clear...



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

If I feed my puppy a chicken wing, she can eat the bone too right?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

uncooked.....absolutely! cooked.....nope.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok thank you! I freaked out for a second. I'm trying to enhance the commercial diet with some raw feeding, and I just fed her a raw chicken wing but I freaked out a little when I saw her eat the bone. I'm a noob when it comes to this sorry


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was worried the first time I gave any raw to my pups, but it's so great for them. Feeding chicken bones goes against everything we've ever heard about giving them to dogs (even though that pertained to cooked bones).

I gave Anna her first raw chicken quarter last night, she LOVED it! When I talked to my mom on the phone she was like "raw chicken? really? what about the bones??" 

DH just said: The dog eats better than we do...


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'm glad I got some reassurance. I keep telling DH to check on her because her eating that bone seriously worried me for a second there. I'm just trying to imagine if she's gonna poop it out whole or what.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I watched Jerzey for the first few weeks she ate raw just to make sure she got through it all right. Obviously, she was fine and now I don't really bother to check in, haha.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CarLooSHooI'm just trying to imagine if she's gonna poop it out whole or what.


nope, lol

Jaxson's been on raw since he was weaned. Jakob was on it for 8 wks, and now back on it at 14 wks. (he took an extended trip away from home). Not sure if his previous owner kept up with raw or not. But he's enjoyed gobbling up every bit of chicken he can get,lol


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet, it feels good to watch my dog eat natural food.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I really wanna try this, but I don't want to screw it up. Is there a good book I can read for the GSD raw diet?


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

I freaked out the first time I saw my boy do this and it sounds awful when they chew the bone! The bones are good calcium for them and they seem to do great with the boned UNCOOKED!!!!
Never feed a cooked bone! Good luck with it and I am sure your pup will love it I also want to add, raw diet eaters don't have as big of stools as dry dog food eaters and make sure there isn't too much bone as the poop gets too dry. (I have had that happen and had to fix the problem with more meat_)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Give your dog a bone is the one I bought years ago and still refer back to from time to time. 

http://www.amazon.com/Give-Your-Dog-Bone-Commonsense/dp/0646160281

can get from other sellers.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can also fix the issue in the interim with pumpkin.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WGive your dog a bone is the one I bought years ago and still refer back to from time to time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Give-Your-Dog-Bone-Commonsense/dp/0646160281
> 
> can get from other sellers.


Thank you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine like wings, but they are more expensive than legs and thighs and way more expensive than quarters. 

Is all the added cartiledge in the wing more beneficial to dogs?


----------

